# Best copper remover



## tcward (Jan 6, 2014)

What do you recommend to remove copper fouling from a barrel?


----------



## Boar Hunter (Jan 6, 2014)

I've had great results with Barnes and Shooters Choice.


----------



## wareagle700 (Jan 6, 2014)

Remington 40X, Hoppes, Butches, all work pretty good. The secret to cleaning is not to over clean. You will do more harm than good trying to get ALL the copper out.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Jan 7, 2014)

Patch Out is the best I have seen on the market so far, it will not harm the bbl.


----------



## ScottD (Jan 7, 2014)

I have used just about everything at some point.  For the last several years I use Bore Tech Eliminator.

I am not sure about that "not to over clean" thing.  I clean until its clean.  I use about 3000 patches a year.

The reason I use Eliminator is that someone invited me to use it at a match on one time on one of my "known to be clean" barrels.  Well I found out it wasn't as clean as I thought.

I do have what may be a unnecessary ritual for cleaning that involves Eliminator, JB bore paste, bronze brushes and patches.  

Most important is to make sure you are using a good quality bore guide, rod, and jag.  If you don't do it right, you can really cause some damage.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 7, 2014)

ScottD said:


> I have used just about everything at some point.  For the last several years I use Bore Tech Eliminator.
> 
> I am not sure about that "not to over clean" thing.  I clean until its clean.  I use about 3000 patches a year.
> 
> ...



I agree....Let wet patch set in barrel for 10-15 mins,
and if it pulls green out, your barrel needs more work.....




I bought a pawn shop gun that looked good and shot
OK, but when I started cleaning it I let a patch with
Butchs set it in for 2 hrs and it came out Green....Kept
cleaning and accuracy improved when patches finally came out clean ....Lesson: Don't hurry............


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 7, 2014)

I use, and recommend to my students, Montana Extreme Copper Killer. 

Removing all the copper from a barrel will not cause damage to the barrel, unless you are using some sort of overly harsh chemicals or abrasives. Some rifles shoot better clean, some better dirty, some don't care. Know your equipment and how it performs.

My primary .308 has a Lothar Walther LW50 barrel. I clean her religiously and get every speck of copper out. She's approaching 4,000rds with no degradation in accuracy. She's a .25MOA gun.........when I do what I'm supposed to do!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm probably the only forum member that uses this BUT--  I have had great results with the OUTERS Foul out electric system it has 2 solutions one for copper fouling one for lead


----------



## tcward (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## jglenn (Jan 7, 2014)

used a ton of bore cleaners over the years


Bore Tech Eliminator is the best I've found.. no bad smell and it works great by simply using patches and an occasional nylon brush

no ammonia smell


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 7, 2014)

For heavily fouled barrels Sweets 7.62 works very well. 

Butch's is the only thing I put down my match barrels though.


----------



## markland (Jan 9, 2014)

Shooters Choice Copper Remover works great for me and much better then Hoppe's Bench Rest.
Have regained accuracy in several guns with some thorough cleaning on guns I thought were clean!


----------



## jerkthetrigger (Jan 13, 2014)

Eddy M. said:


> I'm probably the only forum member that uses this BUT--  I have had great results with the OUTERS Foul out electric system it has 2 solutions one for copper fouling one for lead



Nope! There's at least two of us, bought mine not long after they came out. Tedious to use but ya get used to it. Don't use mine that much anymore, don't shoot much and when I need to clean I have been skipping the foul out and using a little Gunslick foaming cleaner. But if removing ALL the copper is what you want, the Foul Out will do it, no scrubbing required!


----------



## bullethead (Jan 20, 2014)

ScottD said:


> I have used just about everything at some point.  For the last several years I use Bore Tech Eliminator.
> 
> I am not sure about that "not to over clean" thing.  I clean until its clean.  I use about 3000 patches a year.
> 
> ...



My neighbor is the chemist that invented the solution that Bore Tech uses in their Eliminator.



> Ted M. Schlosser, Tamaqua, PA US
> 
> Patent application number	Description	Published
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 20, 2014)

Yotedawg said:


> For heavily fouled barrels Sweets 7.62 works very well.
> 
> Butch's is the only thing I put down my match barrels though.



This.... Used it for many years....


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a half dozen M1 Garands, a half dozen carbines, an '03, and a couple M1A/M14's.  

1 word...  

 SWEETS


All I use.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jan 23, 2014)

another vote for Bore Tech Eliminator. Used most others mentioned here and some not mentioned. None work  for me as well as Bore Tech Eliminator .


----------



## VenisonMan (Feb 8, 2014)

Good to know. I needed a way to clean copper fouling better than I have.


----------



## wareagle (Feb 10, 2014)

I've tried most all mentioned here and found Patch out foam to be the best for my use. It doesn't make a mess, no harsh smell and works.


----------



## collardncornbread (Mar 21, 2014)

Only one mention for Barnes c-10?
I was told it was good, so I just bought a bottle.
Sounds like I will try some Eliminator.
I used to use Hoppes.
Then I went to JB.


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 21, 2014)

I was told a 50/50 mixture of Butches and Kroil worked well and it does. Very well.
I keep them separate though except for on the patch. I don't like mixing chemicals and having them sit around.


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 21, 2014)

I used to use a 2:1 mix of Sweet's 7.62/Kroil. Worked very well. I like Montana Xtreme Copper Killer because it works just as well, but can't harm barrel steel like Sweet's can.


----------



## dwinsor (May 26, 2014)

I am a firm believe in slip 2000 Copper Cutter, doesn't require a lot of hard scrubbing, Cleans all the copper out and more.
http://www.slip2000.com/slip2000_copper_cutter.php


----------



## leoparddog (May 27, 2014)

returntoarchery said:


> another vote for Bore Tech Eliminator. Used most others mentioned here and some not mentioned. None work  for me as well as Bore Tech Eliminator .



I don't think I've ever seen Bore Tech Eliminator in local stores and being a lazy cuss I told Midway to ship me a bottle.  I was not prepared for the shipping charges though....$ouch$ .  I did get the big bottle which should last me years though.


----------

